# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal Om Om dan Tante tante pecinta Koi

## riddyrich

Salam kenal om-om dan tante-tante yang ganteng2 dan cantik2  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows: , setelah 3 bulan lamanya masa percobaan menimba ilmu di forum KOI's tercinta ini akhirnya saya resmi memutuskan menjadi member KOI'S dengan ID: 201000210476, saatnya pula saya ingin secara resmi memperkenalkan diri. Mohon bimbingannya para suhu koi disini karena saya rasa virus koi saya kok semakin parah ya :Cry: , supaya tidak tersesat dan tetap dijalan yang benar.... :Thumb: .

----------


## Teja Utama

Salam kenal dan selamat bergabung, Kang.

----------


## victor

welccccccccccccc

----------


## AirBiru

Salam Kenal & Selamat Bergabung.

----------


## meonz

good decisions om
welcome

----------


## kunyen

salam kenal..

----------


## E. Nitto

Salam kenal oom Ridwan, anda sudah dijalan yg benar.... met gabung oom...

----------


## edwin

selamat bergabung om.... :Welcome:  
memang koi itu racun yang gak mematikan.... tp nyandu om.... hehehhe...

----------


## dina prima

salam kenal kembali.............

----------


## andriyana

salam kenal Om  ::

----------


## gunung sari koi

mat kenal juga

----------


## repak69

salam kenal yah Om.....  ::

----------


## dina prima

Salam kenal dan selamat bergabung........

----------

